# sad



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

I just feel sad..so sad that today is unbearable...I just want to get off of this rollercoaster now.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

Your rollercoaster sucks! Get on mine and i'll take you for a bounce! :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Get on mine and i'll take you for a bounce! :mrgreen:


how could I resist that one... :wink: :lol:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

LOLOLOLOL Darren is back???!!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

Sadly not ,he just checked in for a bit while in greece.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

lucky **&%$#*


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Sadly not ,he just checked in for a bit while in greece.


SO.......You do want to shag him......


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Come on Greg where ya been? They're practically married. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

How does a little lighthearted banter imply that were practically married.
The thing is Ive allways got on better with men than with woman,men are more interesting than woman,bar myself of course  .Woman wanna talk about boring meaningless empty headed crap such as make up and shoes...my fucking god there is more to my life than shoes and make up !...if there were no men on earth I would serioysly kill myself.....men on the other hand want to talk about the things that I want to talk about such as music,the universe and all sorts of interesting subjects...

I dont see no harm in a little flirtation,its fun,and I like to do it.
But as for the question do I want to shag[hate that word]have sex with Darren,.....oops outa time gotta go.....as if I would answar it either way.

Spirit.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

Spirit said:


> The thing is Ive allways got on better with men than with woman,men are more interesting than woman,bar myself of course  .Woman wanna talk about boring meaningless empty headed crap such as make up and shoes...my flower* god there is more to my life than shoes and make up !...if there were no men on earth I would serioysly kill myself.....men on the other hand want to talk about the things that I want to talk about such as music,the universe and all sorts of interesting subjects...


Same here!!! Only problem with that is they end up fancing me and I only want friendship and have a boyfriend, then they don't wanna know. Or they try it on! They are much more interesting to talk to though.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

Yeah men generally tend to think that if a woman wishes to engage with them in meaningful interesting conversation then she must be doing so because she is interested in them and she must fancy them...like..
"dont they have to go brush their hair/reapply their lipstick or somthing,shes pretending to be interested,i must be in here..."

I made a bit of a generalised speculation really ,not ALL woman are that shallow and boring,they dont all give us a bad reputation...there are some pretty smart strong woman these days who actually do ingage their brain with the world......

meeowwwww......... :lol:

Also for all the above reasons if I did happen to want to have sex with Darren ,I wouldnt prance about with all that girly crap like getting him to chase me or whatever....I would just ask him if he wanted to fuck.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

great stuff said spirit. woah, alliteration.

i love boys! seriously, what is not to like? there was this gender studies class that i took last term and all these girls would bash about guys and i always stood up for them, which would then be followed by them giving me confused, disgusted faces. 
i definitely have more guy friends than i do girl friends. of course, whenever a girl comes around that is different from the norm it is especially great. so at least we have that going for us... :roll: 
hah! so right on guys. you are doing almost everything right.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

I have a theory that if all the girls who get on better with men than woman got together ,they would all get on brilliantly because they are not the air headed type of woman...I can understand why men moan about those type of woman ,i mean what man wants to wait for a woman to apply make up before having sex...do i wanna wait for a man to do his make up before i can sex? .....god no!....to wait for her to get ready for three hours before they can go out .if i had a bloke who took that long I would fuck off out without him!.maybe its coz im not such a good girl after all. :lol: ..i like to play,be lighthearted and not get "hormonal" every five minutes..or say ive got PMT if im stressed...god it doesnt even exist its just a female excuse to be a bitch or to moan...... did the woman in early times say "oh sorry darling ive got pmt,youll have to excuse me for for a while but im going to act like a complete tosser for 7 days" 
.moan moan moan..." does my bum look big in this" "do you love me" "youre looking at other woman arent you i saw you" "im leaving you" is it any wonder that men choose to mimick deafness when woman go on and on...god made men so they could have selective hearing and only listen to what they want to hear.......lighten up and dont take life so seriously woman....to men I relate.

Spirit.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

i have another theory also,much of what ive written above is what I want to scream at my mother........but obviously she is one of those woman..."its my hormones"....if i had her hormones i would shoot myself..


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Isn't it funny to hear this coming from females. :lol: It's funny to me because it's not the typical thing you hear from a woman or at least from my experience. Usually women want to defend their gender but I think it's cool that you girls can say what you really feel. Isn't it also funny that women are attracted to men and men attracted to women? I mean seriously us men couldn't survive without you women. So thanks for being a woman. :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

I just had a quick read through and MR happy is wanting to play again... and I got people around me again  :lol:

I like to go with the flow and see how things work out, me and Spirit have a lot in common so when we meet in real life (if she wants too) we might make a strong connect; only time will tell =).


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

Well when I read Darrens post a minute ago , I thought who the bloody hell is MR happy.......is that darrens mate who he went on holiday with in the boat ,and what in the hell does he want to play...scratches head... :?

Then I read the word asociation game and figured out who Mr happy was........myst be lack of sleep....

Darren youve probably got plenty of mrs happys hanging from you in greece.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

Nah these golden balls don't do one night stands :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

yeah I bet...


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

I'll be spending the money you lose on Chocolate to give back to ya to cheer ya up! :mrgreen:

I've slept with three women, and i'm being serious there.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

Sorry.........Ive slept with one.. :shock:  .woman  ......and 5 men....One of them was a one night thingy and I hated every minute of it.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

(Darren doesn't know how to reply to you sleeping with another woman because he's too busy trying to left his lowered drooling jaw :mrgreen: 
)... OMFG... you are LORD... lol. Meow .


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> (Darren doesn't know how to reply to you sleeping with another woman because he's too busy trying to left his lowered drooling jaw :mrgreen:
> )... OMFG... you are LORD... lol. Meow .


HAHAHHA LOL


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> (Darren doesn't know how to reply to you sleeping with another woman because he's too busy trying to left his lowered drooling jaw :mrgreen:
> )... OMFG... you are LORD... lol. Meow .


Ah this is why you've had 4 power wanks today


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

AND YOU KNOW THIS!  :mrgreen:

My right hand is sore... =*(... I need some one to take over his work for tomoz....


----------

